# What is this hinge?!?



## groovesmith (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks in advance!

Trying to figure out what kind of hinge is in the top of this kitchen island?!? Any thoughts? I know it's a double-fold, hidden hinge... but what kind?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like a sewing machine hinge to me. Woodworkers hardware has a hinge similar to that only polished brass. It's item no. SYH116 P


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Its called a "counter flap hinge":thumbsup:


----------



## groovesmith (Jun 18, 2013)

You guys are amazing. Thanks so much!!! :thumbsup:

Chad


----------

